# Betta fish scales missing in a chunk?



## benwangstertheg (May 25, 2020)

Hi there,
Thanks in advance for the help! My betta fish is missing a patch of scales it looks like? It happened overnight- he was fine yesterday. Does anyone know what might have happened? It looks almost like someone took a bite out of him? 

*Housing:*
How many gallons is your tank? 3.5g
Does it have a filter? Yes
Does it have a heater? Yes
What temperature is your tank? 80
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No
Does your Betta have tank mates? What kind? No

*Food:*
What food brand do you use? Aqueon
Do you feed flakes or pellets? Pellets
Freeze-dried? No
How often do you feed your Betta? How much? 2 pellets a day

*Maintenance:
Before* your Betta became ill how often did you perform a water change? Once a week
What percentage of water did you change? 1/3 of the water
What is the source of your water? tap
Do you vacuum the substrate or just dip out water? vacuum
What additives do you use? What brand of conditioner? Novaplus, Prime

*Water Parameters:*
What are your water parameters? Please give exact numbers. If tested by pet store please get exact numbers. "Fine" or "Safe" won't help us help you. Important: Test your water _before_ the regular water change; not after one.

Ammonia: <0.1
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: ~5
pH: 7.4
Hardness (GH):
Alkalinity (KH):

*Symptoms and Treatment:*
When did you first notice the symptoms? Today
How has your Betta’s appearance changed? Scales are missing?
How has your Betta’s behavior changed? More lethargic
Is your Betta still eating? Less than yesterday, but ate something
Have you started treating your Betta? If so, how? Not yet
Does your Betta have any history of being ill? No
How long have you owned your Betta? 1 year
Was he or she ill or suffering some sort of damage when purchased? Some fin rot, but I fixed it with bettafix a year ago


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

It looks like he damaged himself on something. I'd check his ornaments, artificial plants, the equipment in the tank like the filter, for any place he could have managed to either wedge himself in or scrape himself on. I once had a betta rip his fins on the suction cup of a thermometer that was around 1/4 of an inch from his betta log. I wouldn't have imagined he could have hurt himself like that but he did it right in front of me. 

To help him heal, and prevent infection, do a 50% water change now and 25% water changes 2x a week. Also put some indian almond leaves or Roobio tea, in his tank, and put a dose of SeaChem Stressguard in with him, those will help lower his stress, prevent infections, and promote healing. The StressGuard acts as a liquid bandage.. Hopefully in a couple days he'll be doing better.


----------



## benwangstertheg (May 25, 2020)

Ok thank you! Is there some way I can tell if the wound gets infected? Or some point when I should be worried?
I’ve ordered some antibiotics (kanamycin) in case


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

Your welcome.

I've found that the way a betta is behaving is the biggest indicator. In your better case it he doesn't do better in a few days, or acts worse I'd be concerned.


----------



## benwangstertheg (May 25, 2020)

He suddenly died today! I'm not sure what happened, his wound looks about the same... 
Regardless thanks for the help


----------

